# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Heko croisé Shar pei né en janvier 2012 (54)

## ~Mirtille~

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Heko
*Type:* Shar Pei
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 11 ans 
*N° d'identification:* N°SIRET: 51873263100016
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Actuellement incompatible chien/chats/enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 54 - Meurthe-et-Moselle
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 03 83 43 01 48





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 200 




 Voici Heko, c'est un croisé Shar pei né en 2012.
Pour personne ayant l'habitude des Chiens uniquement.
Heko ne s'entend pas avec les autres Animaux.
Très dominant, on évitera les enfants par précaution car Heko n'hésite pas à mordre pour obtenir ce qu'il veut.

*Refuge du Mordant
Route de Villey St Etienne
54200 VILLEY ST ETIENNE
03.83.43.01.48*

----------


## vivibichon

Il est toujours au refuge

----------


## Malène

Pauvre Heko ! Avec une description aussi négative, il a peu de chance d'être adopté !
A-t-il fait des progrès ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

En même temps je ne vais pas dire qu'il est adorable, pot de colle, obeissant et super copain avec les enfants si ce n'est pas vrai  

En promenade tout se passe bien car on ne le contrarie pas.

----------


## vivibichon

Heko est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Heko s'est beaucoup amélioré depuis son arrivé (il y a deux ans).
Il s'est attaché aux bénévoles qui le promènent ainsi qu'aux salariés du refuge. Il se montre sympa, pas contrariant pour un sous et agréables avec les personnes qu'il connait et qui ont su gagner entrer dans son coeur et son estime.

Heko garde tout de même une grande réserve envers les inconnus et n'apprécie guère que ceux ci tentent de lui dicter comment vivre, mais une fois que l'on a fait ses preuves, Heko se montre docile. Il aime les personnes justes et constantes, si une chose est autorisé un jour elle devra l'être toujours, de même pour un interdit. Pas de violence avec Heko, ça ne ferait que le braquer. 
Heko reste un Chien assez indépendant et il aime sa tranquillité. Néanmoins, il sait apprécier les séances papouilles.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Heko est toujours au refuge malgré ses progrès.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il a maintenant 5 ans, il est arrivé au refuge alors qu'il en avait à peine 3 ...

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Heko est toujours là. 
en promenade il s'entend avec certaines femelles, à voir si en famille il serait partageur !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up pour Heko qui fait des progrès.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Heko est toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## Sanaga

Heko attend toujours sa famille au refuge

----------


## France34

HEKO a-t-il fait des progrès concernant sa sociabilité ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## France34

Rien de neuf pour HEKO ?

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un a t il pris la succession de Mirtille au refuge du Mordant pour donner des nouvelles d'HEKO ?

----------


## doriant

Je crois que le refuge manque cruellement de bénévoles pr la comm. Le fb ne permet plus de leur envoyer de messages, ni de commenter. Et les questions concernant heko, qui datent tt de meme de quelques années, n'ont jamais eu de réponse. C regrettable. On peut avancer qu'un chien croupit parce qu'il est comme ci comme ca, qu'il faut un profil particulier, on peut dire qu'il ya eu X partages pr lui, c ce qu'on me repond souvent quand je reproche ces faits, il n'empeche que le manque de comm, de descriptif, d'actualisation, de réponse aux doutes qui induisent un intéret à l'origine, participent à ce triste fait de ne pas trouver. Il faut esperer que sur le terrain il y a de l'accompagnement pr presenter les chiens et ceux qu'on regarde moins. Pour le point positif le site perso du refuge semble assez à la page et ils viennent de diffuser plein de chiens sur seconde chance ((v faire le tour pr glaner des fotos !!)).

 foto 2015



 fotos 2018

----------

